# My first litter! :D



## GeorginaKathryn (May 20, 2010)

My first ever mouse litter was born last night/this morning 
I had a very quick peek which giving the mother some fresh food and took a picture
I think theres 9 or 10 babies


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

How lovely  
Good luck with them
xx


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

Awww cute bubs! I see pink eyes and black eyes!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats


----------



## GeorginaKathryn (May 20, 2010)

Thanks  
I can't wait to see what colours I get


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

What do mum and dad look like? Do you have pics?


----------



## GeorginaKathryn (May 20, 2010)

WillowDragon said:


> What do mum and dad look like? Do you have pics?


Yeah, this is mum, she has red eyes..










and this is dad










Any ideas what the babies will look like? I don't know a lot about mice genetics yet


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww peepers! Congrats


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Dad looks like a broken marked Blue, he is quite yummy! Mum i'm not too sure of, maybe a dark argente (pink eyed agouti) does she have an 'undercoat' of a different colour to her top coat? If not, she may be a fawn. Also, it looks like she might be satin... again, hard to tell with the pic.

Hmm... if mum is Argente, you may get agouti babies... but i'm gonna guess these are pet shop meece? If so, its possible they carry lots of recessives.
The fact that you have pink eyed babies in the mix means either daddy carries the pink eyed gene, or both parents carry the albino gene.

Should be fun to watch them grow up!

W xx


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Eeeep! They're so cute! I agree--it will be fun to watch them grow up. I rarely have "rainbow litters" (mice of all different colors) these days so I like to see others' as they grow up!


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

i counted 9! congrats xx


----------



## GeorginaKathryn (May 20, 2010)

Took a new picture of the babies today


----------



## StellaLuna (Jun 22, 2010)

Gorgeous little pups. I'm curious what the babies will look like. Both the parents are so lovely. Keep us updated!


----------

